# length of pregnancy ?



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Although I have 3 cats,1 persian,1 exotic and a moggy they have all been altered so I have never had kittens born.
My friend took on a cat that the owner had to part with due to landlord problems.The old owner said the queen was possibly in kitten as she had been to the tom 3 weeks before hand.
From the date she had been to the tom 63 days was up yesterday and she isnt looking any closer to going into labour.
she isnt eating as much as normal but is fine in herself.
We where told cats are the same as dogs 63 days but we hve read on a website today that cats can be anywhere between 63 and 70 days is this right?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

It's about 9wks so 63-64days average but some cats go as long as 70 and think that would still be considered normal - however going off food is a sign they are getting close - my cat barely showed any signs and then jumped on my shoulder and bang her waters broke - 3hrs later we had 3 kittens.

All cat labours are different though just like humans


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks
I am chatting to her on msn now and still no signs although she has twice had to vacate the cat out of the bedrooms  so maybe she has decided the box she has been going into isnt as comfy as the beds


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Good luck and she sounds like a lady with taste-i'd go for the bed too


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Still no Kittens  today is supposedly day 65 and although she is not eating as much she is acting normal


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Could be anytime now - we will be here on kitten-watch.
Keep us posted


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok need some advice on this again.
She is still showing no signs of going into labour and from what i have been told she is acting normal.
My friend has phoned the original owner to check dates and has now been told that she was living with the tom when she became pregnant 
The due date she gave her was going on the first day they saw the tom mount her (6th April).
Now even I, who knows nothing at all about cat breeding knows that just because a Tom mounts a queen does not mean that they actualy mated.
So can anyone tell us how long after that day she could have been mated? before they have a nervous break down with the worry


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Just had a Call and she has just started straining so fingers crossed everything will be ok with this little girl


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

1 kitten born and number 2 on its way  I do like msn for up todate info


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

sokeldachshunds said:


> Although I have 3 cats,1 persian,1 exotic and a moggy they have all been altered so I have never had kittens born.
> My friend took on a cat that the owner had to part with due to landlord problems.The old owner said the queen was possibly in kitten as she had been to the tom 3 weeks before hand.
> From the date she had been to the tom 63 days was up yesterday and she isnt looking any closer to going into labour.
> she isnt eating as much as normal but is fine in herself.
> We where told cats are the same as dogs 63 days but we hve read on a website today that cats can be anywhere between 63 and 70 days is this right?


It is 63-65 days normally but my last two litters were born on day 67. They tend to be late rather than bang on time


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

woohooo more kitts to get broody over    congratulations... hope all is ok with kittens this morning


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Ohhh Congratulations 

What happened??? How many in total???

Hope you'll get your mate to send us some pics


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

The final number was 3.She has already emailed me pics last night


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

awwww mum is beautiful   and the kittens are soooooooooo sooooo gorgeous .... congratulations .....


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Awwww - Wonderful, how cute!!!!!!
They are all fluffy 
They look a very good size too.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone.
Just had a phone call and all is well.Kittens are all feeding and mum is doing everything she should.
It seems when the first one was born she decided  where did that came from and jumped out of the box and left it 
I am off to see them in the fur later


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

ok now that they are clean and dry here are some more Pics 
little lad 








other little lad 








and the little girl 








all together


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Kittens are just irresistable, never get tired at looking at photos of the little munchkins! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous - good enough to eat, but not all at once that would be greedy!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Glad all is well with mum and kitts Whatever Sungold doesn't manage to snaffle-i would gladly eat-they are beautiful and look so sweet


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Is mum a Persian exotic? or a cross? she looks quite typey and so do the kits


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow what a pretty cat, and just look at those little babies,,,so cute,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congrats, they are stunning so so cute


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

awww they are sooooooooo gorgeous..... I love the little girl she is my fav colour    ....... well done 2 u all ....


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, they are gorgeous little babies, lovely colours too*


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

These 3 are doing really well and so cute


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, gorgeous babies*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*ahhh i want them all  just beautiful xx*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Lovely kittens CONGRATULATIONS 
They look a very good size!

The queen looks to be a silver shaded Persian type, perhaps some chinnie or pewter in her as she looks to have green eyes. The two dark grey kittens will be a similar colour to mum when they grow up. Some chins also carry gold which is what the third kitten might be.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Little mini hugs - that's what they are - such sweet little fluffballs


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Lovely kittens CONGRATULATIONS
> They look a very good size!
> 
> The queen looks to be a silver shaded Persian type, perhaps some chinnie or pewter in her as she looks to have green eyes. The two dark grey kittens will be a similar colour to mum when they grow up. Some chins also carry gold which is what the third kitten might be.


Thanks for that Info,your right she is an exotic and yes she has green eyes.
She was being kept in 1 room of a council flat with 5 other cats,at least 1 was obviously a persian Full tom.
The person who was breeding them had been told either the cats go or she would be made homless hence the reason my friend took one who turned out to be pregnant.

The darker kittens are getting lighter than they where at Birth the other kitten always seems to look more ginger in pics but in the fur He is cream coloured and he is definatly going to be long haired


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi yes I thought so.

The grey kittens will get lighter as the coat starts to grow longer, you can see the silver coat that will grow by parting the coat. Same with the little ginger cutie, she is actually classed as gold and gold has many variations in this colour, anything from gold to a warm apricot and the undercoat will be cream rather than silver.

When their eyes are open they may have black eyeliners and also a black liner above the nose leather.

They will be lovely cats when they are grown and I hope you will post regular photo's of these babies.

Your friend is wonderful for giving the mummy cat a home.


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info its a great help.
I will be able to post pics as they grow as I see them most days.
At the moment she is saying she is planning on keeping them so if she does I can post right up to adult.
If mum is a short haired exotic and dad is a LH could the kittens be either?
The gold is def LH the darker of the 2 greys seems to be long but the lighter one is sort of inbetween


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Hiya,

yes you could have both long and short haired in the same litter. With mum being an exotic (short haired Persian) she will carry the long hair gene and so could produce some kittens in the litter that are long haired. These long haired exotics are called variants.

Will be looking forward to those piccies to see how they develop


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous,and if they were mine,i dont think i could part with them,,they are so sweet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

